# Tata Photon Plus - Too slow.



## patkim (Feb 6, 2015)

I have Tata Photon Plus that I use occasionally in Mumbai / Pune area.
It has taken me back to old days of 56kbps modem (even worst). Lot of times all I see is ‘Waiting for’ or ‘Resolving host’ etc in browser status bar!! 
Suddenly one fine moment they load (full or incomplete) and again back to square one
Signal strength >90% Excellent!!
What could be going wrong! Do I have a faulty device?
I have tried various browsers, cleared cache etc. On same system another internet connection, say 3g from my mobile works fairly fine.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 6, 2015)

1. Make sure you are in 3G area and have 3G signals available
2. Not sure what plan you are using but sometimes if you crosses FUP, they reduce speed a lot.

PS: I have just acquired photon device, atm have  around 4 mbps average speed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 7, 2015)

I had a photon plus connection till August last year. Terminated it because of the same reason. Crap post FUP speeds and non compliance of the CC to increase it to 512 kbps as per TRAI standard for broadband.


----------



## patkim (Feb 8, 2015)

I am I Mumbai / Pune where their network supports upto 3.1 Mbps and I am occasional user so remain well within the FUP limits.


I attempted to change DNS to google 8.8.8.8 but it does not work, when it connects it overrides my setting and takes the DNS from Tata Indicom.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, I've been experiencing frequent disconnections. A huge downtime on 5th, extending well into the next day. So, something must be wrong at their end as I'm well within FUP limits.

I don't know what dialer you use but, after locking the network to *'Photon Plus'*, I'm getting better results. Using *'Hybrid'* network setting sometimes interferes with reception. Also, try resetting the dialer with *0000* as PIN. Not that it'll solve your problem but, it might indicate a problem elsewhere.

*Offtopic* - I don't know if there is any other alternative to Photon+ (besides the unreliable MTNL 1650 plan) that offers bandwidth beyond 20GB, in Delhi, but if there were, I'd have gladly switched to it moons ago (I'm still unsure about Reliance 40GB plan though).


----------



## patkim (Feb 9, 2015)

I use the dialer provided by Tata Photon. Sometimes I directly dial from the network connections rather than using Photon dialer as well.
Not sure what is done to lock network to Photon Plus. Some inputs may help.
Here's the screenshot of speedtest outcome with Tata Photon signal strength at 97%!!


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 11, 2015)

Those are not far off from my experience

*www.speedtest.net/result/4113081938.png

- - - Updated - - -

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15200&d=1423597985


----------

